# Whoa, that's orange



## Ahnehnois (Jul 7, 2013)

Am I the only one for whom the thread titles and other linkable text suddenly just turned bright orange?


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 7, 2013)

No over here too. I was worried i had some problems with either my eyes, my memory or my monitor. Glad someone else sees that too ^^


----------



## JamesonCourage (Jul 7, 2013)

And the text is a lot bigger on all linkable text, too. That bit bugs me more than the orange.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 8, 2013)

We're at orange alert on EN World!


----------



## Umbran (Jul 8, 2013)

Be glad it isn't mauve.  Or puce.


----------



## SkidAce (Jul 8, 2013)

orange you guys glad its not just our computers?


----------



## MortalPlague (Jul 8, 2013)

I went through all my settings before I thought to check this thread.  Lol.


----------



## Orius (Jul 8, 2013)

Same here, plus everyone's sigs look bigger.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 8, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Be glad it isn't mauve.  Or puce.




I don't even know how these colors should look like, if they exist...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 8, 2013)

I, for one, welcome the new Orangelords.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 8, 2013)

Lindeloef said:


> I don't even know how these colors should look like, if they exist...




They are both forms of purple.  Mauve is near lilac-purple.  Puce is a brownish-purple.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 8, 2013)

Umbran said:


> They are both forms of purple.  Mauve is near lilac-purple.  Puce is a brownish-purple.




You young whippersnappers with your fancy words. Back in my days the world in greyscale


----------



## Umbran (Jul 8, 2013)

Lindeloef said:


> Back in my days the world in greyscale




Yeah.  Back before they invented verbs...


----------



## Rune (Jul 8, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Yeah.  Back before they invented verbs...




Heck.  His English is a hell of a lot better than my German.

Anyway, everybody knows that, back then, everything was in sepia tones.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 8, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Yeah.  Back before they invented verbs...




Nah we not your verbs. We along quite fine without them. 

but on topic:
After a first shock of the orange-ness of the thread titles and such, I really start to like it


----------



## Nagol (Jul 8, 2013)

Lindeloef said:


> Nah we not your verbs. We along quite fine without them.
> 
> but on topic:
> After a first shock of the orange-ness of the thread titles and such, I really start to like it




Whereas I've been forced to the white background -- my red/green colour blindness can't tolerate orange on black without serious eyestrain.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 8, 2013)

Links were orange before; it's now a slightly darker orange because it was pointed out to me that that font was completely invisible on the yellow of highlighted items on the news page (that yellow is also slightly lighter).


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 8, 2013)

Nagol said:


> Whereas I've been forced to the white background -- my red/green colour blindness can't tolerate orange on black without serious eyestrain.




I am terrible sorry to hear that. being forced to use the white one, that is...

Maybe we can have a color-blind-friendly edition for the black-ish background?


----------



## JamesonCourage (Jul 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Links were orange before; it's now a slightly darker orange because it was pointed out to me that that font was completely invisible on the yellow of highlighted items on the news page (that yellow is also slightly lighter).



Out of curiosity, any reason the thread links are bigger, too (like, the thread titles in the individual forums)? It's not bad, necessarily. Like I said, I'm just curious.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 9, 2013)

Nagol said:


> Whereas I've been forced to the white background -- my red/green colour blindness can't tolerate orange on black without serious eyestrain.




Hm, I'm also red/green colorblind and use the black background, but it doesn't seem to be irritating my eyes to any considerable degree.



Morrus said:


> Links were orange before; it's now a slightly darker orange because it was pointed out to me that that font was completely invisible on the yellow of highlighted items on the news page (that yellow is also slightly lighter).




So in other words, this change is not only intentional, but it's here to stay?


----------



## Nagol (Jul 9, 2013)

Alzrius said:


> Hm, I'm also red/green colorblind and use the black background, but it doesn't seem to be irritating my eyes to any considerable degree.




It's possible it is a learned response in my case.  I was forced to use a red plasma Toshiba laptop for a few months in the olden times of work computers.  Lots of strain headaches.


----------

